
News Sites Start Charging Readers to Comment on Articles - hackuser
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-20/news-sites-start-charging-readers-to-comment-on-articles
======
minimaxir
> Not everyone who wants to leave a comment has to pay. SolidOpinion leaves
> the bulk of the comments section to operate as it always has, but it adds
> three slots at the top for “promoted comments,” which can be auctioned off
> to the highest bidder.

Let's say you can't use promoted comments for advertising spam, as that would
defeat the quality-control purpose of the system.

What incentive then would people actually bid for a promoted comment spot?

------
orionblastar
Well when a company starts charging customers to get the right to comment on
their articles, expect less people to comment on articles.

Not everyone wants to pay to use a website. Even if it means they can read or
comment on articles.

Many websites are going to the subscription business plan that newspapers used
to have before the World Wide Web became popular and offered free access in
exchange for viewing advertising.

